# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  What would you call ...

## steelnwool

I'm never good coming up with good terms to google. I have a small cordua pencil case that holds all my "nerd gear" in my laptop bag.  I want to find more about this size and slightly bigger, for packing utensils, fire kits, first aid kits and whatever sort of gear organization i want.

So I'm looking for either makers of this type of thing, or suggestions for "storage pouches"

I should mention, i don't go camping with the laptop.... that was just for comparison  :Smile:

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I just use empty altoid tins and crystal light containers......

----------


## Justin Case

here ya go http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&inde...&tag=smtfx1-20

----------


## Rick

Decon kits are the bees knees. 

http://compare.ebay.com/like/1505499...=263602_309572

----------


## steelnwool

Hard shelled is something I hadn't thought of but what Justin Case posted is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks folks.

----------


## JPGreco

uh oh, they got you.  Soon you will have drawers full on empty altoid containers.

----------


## welderguy

> uh oh, they got you.  Soon you will have drawers full on empty altoid containers.


You say that like there is something wrong with that.

----------


## steelnwool

At max I'd want 2 altoids tins. One for fishing stuff one for.. something else.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, (sigh), that's how it starts. Just two.......then........

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

almost every garbage/recycling day
i look at what is put out and think 

_could i use that as a storage/cache container ?_

----------


## Beans

> Decon kits are the bees knees. 
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/1505499...=263602_309572


Rick that is almost $14.00 shipping on those :-(

----------


## steelnwool

These are nice http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/...FIVE-7p118.htm

Just discovered this company, seem to have some nice stuff.

----------


## crashdive123

I have several Maxpedition pouches and bags.  I don't believe you will find a better built pouch/bag.

----------

